# Sichere Frequenzumrichter Siemens?



## MSB (6 Dezember 2007)

Ich habe zwar schon im Katalog von Siemens gestöbert aber nicht wirklich was gefunden.

Gibt es von Siemens (von S120 und den ganzen Servogeschichten abgesehen) einen Frequenzumrichter der Safety Integrated hat,
also das ich nicht extern div. Schütze und sonstiges Klimbim benötige?

Oder kennt wer einen FU (1 phasig, 230V AC, *3kW*) der einen Eingang mit sicherer Impulssperre hat?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## marlob (6 Dezember 2007)

Ich habe einfach mal gesucht und das hier gefunden
*Standard-Antrieb mit integrierter Sicherheitstechnik*
Musst mal gucken, ob es das ist was du willst


----------



## MSB (6 Dezember 2007)

@marlob
Werde den für künftige Projekte zwar mal im Hinterkopf behalten,
aber in diesem Fall benötige ich einen FU als Standalone-Gerät.

Das heißt: es ist keine Steuerung über dem FU, da die Sicherheitsanforderungen
in dem Fall nicht sehr hoch sind, dachte ich ich schnalle einfach einen Not-Aus in den Schrank,
und klemme den direkt am Umrichter an (mit sicherer Imp-Sperre natürlich).

Div. Hersteller haben sowas ja auch, aber leider nicht 1 phasig / 3kW.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Dezember 2007)

Safe-Off:
(allerdings nicht als kleiner einphasiger FU)




> http://www.ab.com/safety/prod_directory/drives/driveguard.html


 


> http://www.ab.com/en/epub/catalogs/36265/1323285/1323291/tab5.html


----------



## Lars Weiß (6 Dezember 2007)

Altivar von Schneider Electric.


----------



## offliner (6 Dezember 2007)

Es gibt im SINAMICS S120 einige Safety Funktionen. Was brauchst Du denn ? Von Haus aus kann der S120 STO und SS1. Dann gibt´s noch die Möglichkeit über die sog. extended safety Funktionen auch noch div. Funktionen zu erweitern. Ansteuerung auch bei Standalone Umrichter über TM54F Klemmenmodul. Ich glaube vom Umfang her kann das bisher sonst keiner.


----------



## marlob (6 Dezember 2007)

@offliner


offliner schrieb:


> Es gibt im SINAMICS S120 einige Safety Funktionen.


und dies frug MSB



MSB schrieb:


> ...Gibt es von Siemens (*von S120 und den ganzen Servogeschichten abgesehen*) einen Frequenzumrichter der Safety Integrated hat...


----------



## Jokel (6 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

von Stöber gibt es noch den MDS und FDS5000, die gibt es beide mit  einer optionalen Einschaltsperre (Kat.3).

Ganz neu gibt es den SDS5000, der hat viele programmierbare Sicherheitsfunktionen.


----------



## MSB (7 Dezember 2007)

Danke für all die Antworten,
nur scheitern die meisten an dem 1 phasig, spätestens aber an den 3kW.

@offliner
Wo finde ich Infos über das von dir angesprochene TM54F-Modul,
irgendwie finde ich nirgends was darüber. Bzw. funktioniert der S120 überhaupt ohne CU310/320?
Aber selbst bei dem scheitertst an den 3kW.

@An Alle
Da meines Wissens 1 phasig / 3kw nur von Siemens in den Micromaster-Baureihen gibt,
frage ich mich schon die ganze Zeit ob man ein 3~230V Gerät auch 1 phasig anschließen kann.
Mit einer leichten Überdimensionierung des 3phasen-Gerätes müsste das doch funktionieren?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## marlob (7 Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht ist das hier noch was VLT® AutomationDrive FC 300 von Danfoss 

*Merkmale:

**Bereich                                                                                   *
 0,25 - 37 kW (200 - 240 V)
 0,37 - 800 kW (380 - 500 V)
 37 kW – 1,2 MW (525 - 690 V)

*Sicherheit* 
Der VLT AutomationDrive wird standardmäßig mit der Funktion "Sicherer Stopp" geliefert, die für Anlagen der Kategorie 3 nach EN 954-1 geeignet ist. Diese Funktion verhindert ein versehentliches Starten des Frequenzumrichters.


----------



## offliner (8 Dezember 2007)

Das mit "ausser S120" hab ich wohl überlesen. Der G120 hat ebenfall einiges an Sicherheitsfunktionen im Bauch. Entweder über Klemme oder über Profisave anzusteuern. 
Davon abgesehen ist ein S120 je nach Achszahl günstiger als mehrere G120 und ein S120 kann auch einen Asynchronmotor in Vektorregelung mit/ohne Geberrückführung bedienen, nat. auch als U/f oder wenn nötig auch in Servo-Regelung mit/ohne Geber. Wo genau es Info´s zum TM54F gibt muss ich leider passen, das Modul ist aber ausschließlich für S120 und nicht für G120 geeignet.
Was da einphasig geht, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------

